# Problem Polarion PF40



## andromeda.73 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello everyone, I bought the Polarion PF40, just get the package I noticed the problems listed below:
The rear cap is all black instead of having the central gold.
within the same fund in the peg is broken.
Missing nr. serial printed outside of the body of the torch.

I understand that in catalog Polarion the product is different!


someone who owns this model could give me explanations and possibly post photos?

thanks very much.


----------



## vee73 (Jan 15, 2010)

I also have a PF40. I'm also all the same. Should be. I hope I understand correctly what you mean. The serial number is affixed inside the lamp. Middle part of the gold is of no relevance. The back cover, there are several different versions.
Congratulations to a great new lamp. :wave:


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you for clarification on this, the thing seemed strange, however, expect some more feedback from its possessor. thank you very much.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 15, 2010)

The fact that it's missing a serial number is odd, but according to Vee's post it might be normal.

A few questions:

-Are you experiencing any other problems with your PF40?

-Is the number scratched off or is it just not there?

-I didn't quite understand when you wrote: "within the same fund in the peg is broken." If you could clarify that point that would be great.

-and lastly, where did you buy it from?


I bought a bogus PF40 at one point so I am very curious. The fact that you mentioned something is "broken" raises suspicion.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 15, 2010)

andromeda.73 said:


> within the same fund in the peg is broken.




:thinking:






Not having a serial number is no big deal. At least one or two people have asked about it in the past. It may be that Polarion isn't using serial numbers on all their models anymore. 

Congrats on your new Polarion! :twothumbs


----------



## XeRay (Jan 15, 2010)

dudemar said:


> The fact that it's missing a serial number is odd, but according to Vee's post it might be normal.
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...


 
What is a "bogus" PF40 a fake copy, a modified unit, a damaged unit ???


----------



## dudemar (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=183743


----------



## Patriot (Jan 15, 2010)

Dudemar, I remember that the light wasn't new and it had possibly even been disassembled, but "bogus" I'm not sure I understand. I would reserve that word for a fake light.


----------



## XeRay (Jan 15, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Dudemar, I remember that the light wasn't new and it had possibly even been disassembled, but "bogus" I'm not sure I understand. I would reserve that word for a fake light.


 
Or Bogus in terms of how it was represented: new, used, perfect condition, etc.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 15, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Dudemar, I remember that the light wasn't new and it had possibly even been disassembled, but "bogus" I'm not sure I understand. I would reserve that word for a fake light.



Hmm...



never mind.



XeRay said:


> Or Bogus in terms of how it was represented: new, used, perfect condition, etc.



YES!!! Thank you for explaining that.:thumbsup:


----------



## vee73 (Jan 16, 2010)

Inside back cover of a plastic pin that goes to battery hole. This apparently was a cross pin? It is just that it is good, because over time it will take when the lid is screwed. At the same time it leaves the plastic contact which impedes the download connection. Posts on is not needed.
I have 4 Polarion lamps, and all different in this cover. All are absolutely genuine Polarion lights.
All my models Polarion PF, PH, NR serial number is inside the lamp. It is a small sticker. Number is the same as the battery.
In others the number is also printed outside, but it is not the same as the label on the inside and on the battery.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 16, 2010)

As Vee73 stated. Both styles are genuine...


----------



## Patriot (Jan 16, 2010)

XeRay said:


> Or Bogus in terms of how it was represented: new, used, perfect condition, etc.




Sure, I'll give dudemar that.... 

There's just no indication that this is the case for Andromeda. It sounds to me like he has a brand new, fully operating light but that he's worried about a couple of things unnecessarily. Most of us realize that the old style cap hasn't been used in a while and so Andromeda just needs to be brought up to speed. As for the serial# Someone purchased a PH50 from a European dealer about a year ago which also didn't have a serial number. That said, it was a genuine PH50, evident by the bulb, battery, battery contacts, Hyperspeed Polarion warm-up, etc.


If Andromeda would be able to post some detailed pictures we'd be able to reassure him a bit.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jan 16, 2010)

dudemar said:


> The fact that it's missing a serial number is odd, but according to Vee's post it might be normal.
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...



I understand where is the serial number! I have not found! How do I register it if missing? torch has no problem operating the problems I encountered are listed:

cap back outside and black in the center instead of gold;


presents itself within the peg should be inserted in the central plug of the battery is broken at the base;

torch was obtained from: Knivesandtools.com


----------



## Patriot (Jan 16, 2010)

Apparently Andromeda skipped over a few posts.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jan 16, 2010)

vee73 said:


> Inside back cover of a plastic pin that goes to battery hole. This apparently was a cross pin? It is just that it is good, because over time it will take when the lid is screwed. At the same time it leaves the plastic contact which impedes the download connection. Posts on is not needed.
> I have 4 Polarion lamps, and all different in this cover. All are absolutely genuine Polarion lights.
> All my models Polarion PF, PH, NR serial number is inside the lamp. It is a small sticker. Number is the same as the battery.
> In others the number is also printed outside, but it is not the same as the label on the inside and on the battery.



seems very strange that the pin goes to unfold in time, the product is new!
however, post pictures of the object.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jan 16, 2010)

here are the pictures of the cap.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jan 16, 2010)

you think it is normal that the cap inside and under these conditions?:duh2:


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jan 16, 2010)

Look at the caps to post nr. 5! the picture right the central peg is perfectly intact, my hand seems broken, it is normal in your opinion?:thinking:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196233.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://polarion-usa.com/images


----------



## vee73 (Jan 16, 2010)

Rear track is exactly what it should be. No worries.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jan 16, 2010)

Great! Thank vee73, with details at your photos, you have solved all my questions!:twothumbs


----------



## vee73 (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:Great!:thumbsup:


----------

